# Cheap and reliabl woven label



## wailord100 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hello,
I would like to buy 500 woven label but i don't know where. First i asked to a chinese company who sells 500 woven label for 60 $ ! That is interesting but they onlu accept western union... So not realy reliable.
But if i want to buy woven label in my country with the security to receive my order , it is 250 $ for 500 woven label !! Could someone says me some price or some cheap and reliable company that coumd really help  
Thanks a lot!
Wailord100


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What country are you in?


----------



## wailord100 (Nov 26, 2012)

I live in Belgium


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Try ebay. There are companies from India and China who regularly have items for purchase.


----------

